# Sack of Wood seized by custom!!!



## Piece-of-fish (16 Sep 2009)

Hello everyone, was on a long holiday in Brazil recently. Had an opportunity to see some tropical fish that we have in aquariums in nature. Some cihlids, plecos in the streams and some species of tetras i believe.
Since i had plenty of time had  an opportunity to collect some really beautiful top class root wood. Ohh, there were 12kg of it, various shape and size, all an aquascaper would have dreamed of   
  And guess what, was so unlucky to be picked up from the whole airplane to have a full custom luggage inspection probably due to being  in a target group for drug smuggling. I never expected that my beauty will be seized, was worried about the food but would never think that wood is in a prohibited item list!!! 
  '' Bringing natural wood into UK- From listed European and Mediterranean countries, you are allowed a maximum of 5 pieces without bark, each no more than 1 meter in length'' that is what the custom says   
The guys where speaking about some wood disease and miles of had to be burned forests because of that and bla bla bla, whatever... 

Was thinking that this information might be of some help to someone.


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Sep 2009)

I think it was Brazil in question in an article by pfk this month, when Heiko Bleher tried to bring some fish tissue back into the UK. Obviously not the same thing, just seems they are very strict


----------



## Piece-of-fish (17 Sep 2009)

The only thing left to me is to convince myself that the wood was toxic anyway    witch i believe was not...
Will try to get some of it by post and find out anyway.


----------



## rawr (17 Sep 2009)

Come on guys, which one of you works at Heathrow and nicked this for your tank?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Sep 2009)

It could also be to stop disease, the wood might look clean but could carry all sorts of things below the surface.

Sam


----------



## plantbrain (1 Oct 2009)

Heiko is on all the watch and search list at customs.

I take only pictures. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

